# Just back from Orlando - OLCC



## gnipgnop (May 29, 2008)

I know there has been much written about OLCC but we just returned after not being there for four years.  The place is hugh and getting bigger.  Our comfirmation said West Village but we were placed in East Village.  I could not have asked for more.  The units were wonderful.......large, clean and well furnished.  We spent a lot of time at River Island pool and lazy river but try to get a chair in the shade after 10 a.m..impossible.   The restaurant and bar at RI were excellent.  Service was a bit slow but food was very good and the combo playing in the lounge was very entertaining.  We loved our visit there and would recommend it to anyone who doesn't mind fighting the crowd.


----------



## lprstn (May 29, 2008)

I 2nd that.  Only with the 1 and  4 yr rule I can't return until 2012


----------



## riverdees05 (May 29, 2008)

Great to hear a good comment!


----------



## senorak (May 29, 2008)

We are heading back to OLCC, (after a 4 year hiatus), in July.  I have 2 units exchanged, (taking my son and 2 of his friends as a graduation gift).  My kids love OLCC.....do they still have the "pay one fee" mini golf?  I know my youngest spent part of each day doing that activity.  I don't mind which area we stay in....just as long as the units are fairly close to each other.

DEB


----------



## timetraveler (May 29, 2008)

we also just returned from OL.  Village request was granted.  Check-in took all of 5 minutes (that includes waiting time before we got to the counter).

Our unit was in perfect order.  Very clean....everything working as it should, etc.  Grounds were beautifully mainicured and clean.

RI Grilling Company has awesome food.  Slow service though.  For those that don't know....the grilling company is NOT owned by OL.  The space is leased out to them.

The newly designed West Village Clubhouse is very nice.  I can't wait to see the new pool complex once it's completed.


----------



## Vodo (May 29, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I 2nd that.  Only with the 1 and  4 yr rule I can't return until 2012



Is it a 1-in-4 rule?  I have it in my head that Orange Lake is 1-in-3.


----------



## borntotravel (May 30, 2008)

It is 1 in 4.  Owners are exempt from this rule though.


----------



## slabeaume (May 30, 2008)

I was there in Feb.  We had an internal exchange into a 3 bedroom unit in the north village and it was very nice.  It was the older decorating, but everything was in great shape.  We also had an RCI flexchange unit in west village which was older decorating but in very poor condition---light switches missing, plaster unpainted, terrible smell, ... ---I would have been very disappointed if that had been my only unit at OL.  Then we had our owned week in west village.  It was absolutely gorgeous---newly remodeled to pretty much match the units at RI.   I don't think anyone would be disappointed in 2 of the units we had, but I doubt anyone would have been happy with the flex change unit we had.


----------



## matbec (May 30, 2008)

Vodo said:


> Is it a 1-in-4 rule?  I have it in my head that Orange Lake is 1-in-3.



It's 1-in-3, applies across all Orange Lake properties, and owners are exempt.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 1, 2008)

matbec said:


> It's 1-in-3, applies across all Orange Lake properties, and owners are exempt.



The problem with the misunderstanding with the 1-in-4 and 1-in-3 with OLCC is that you can find sources that state one or the other.  OLCC sales people have consistently told me 1-in-4 (I think I even have documentation from OLCC to that affect) but RCI treats it as a 1-in-3.  Since RCI does the exchanges, it is a 1-in-3.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 1, 2008)

We have a week with RCI that is going to expire by next April (it is a week trader).  The week hasn't matched with anything we've requested, but there is a week at Orange Lake West Village for August available.  I am thinking about taking my teenage daughter (15), and wondering which area you would request?  
I haven't been to OLCC in over 4 years, and we went in October last time.  It rained alot, and was not a great trip.  We were also in an older unit that needed some TLC.  I know that OLCC has a lot to do, would we be able to keep busy for a week without going to Disney?  We just went to Disney last October and stayed at Sheraton Vistana Resort.  We still have days left on our passes, but I'm afraid the parks will be extremely crowded in August.  We would probably just go to MGM or one of the Disney water parks for the day.  
Does OLCC have big kid stuff to do?  Jet ski rentals?  Any suggestions or thoughts would be appreciated?


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 1, 2008)

yes they have alot of stuff for a teenager to enjoy.  She will especially love RI.  My teenage nieces love RI.  They also like the new entertainment center located on the lower level of the newly designed West Village Clubhouse.

Right now the West Village consists of the west village, north village and east Village.  so your confirmation covers all 3 areas.

The north village units were given all new soft goods about 2 years ago.  Meaning all new paint, carpeting, drapery, pictures, silk arrangements, bedding, sofa's, chairs, dining room chairs, stools, and booth.

The tennis villas in the west village were updated about 3 years ago.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 1, 2008)

So should I request West Village or North village?  It's hard to keep up with a 15 year old, and I do like to be aware of what she's doing.  At Sheraton Vistana last October some guy (20-ish) walked up and asked what year of college she was in - which she thought was very flattering.  Of course, she didn't realize the guy probably uses this line on every teenager he sees.  I gave him a "flattering" look, and he moved on.
Darlene


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Darlene said:


> So should I request West Village or North village?  It's hard to keep up with a 15 year old, and I do like to be aware of what she's doing.  At Sheraton Vistana last October some guy (20-ish) walked up and asked what year of college she was in - which she thought was very flattering.  Of course, she didn't realize the guy probably uses this line on every teenager he sees.  I gave him a "flattering" look, and he moved on.
> Darlene



As Vickie pointed out, the West Village until 2009 consists of the North/East/West Villages as such, you cannot request anything other than RI or West Village.  You may ask OLCC to place you in one of the North/East/West villages after you have your exchange but results have been mixed on requests being met.  

The closest area short of RI that is near a hub of activities would be the Tennis Villas in the West Village (nearest units to the clubhouse short of the studios) and the pool area renovation near the clubhouse should be done this summer.  Your teenage daughter may like to be closer to a hub of activities and the Tennis Villas are near the beach, the pool, tennis courts, etc whereas the other sections may be further away.  There is onsite transportation from one area to another.  I also think she will love RI and transportation is easy to use to get to RI.

Late August is less busy than the first part of August.  Of the North/East, I prefer the North as I can park my car in front of the unit whereas the East units are multistory buildings and you park in a common parking lot.  The layout of the Tennis Villas/North Village/East Village are same and is what is shown on OLCC's website.


----------



## JLB (Jun 2, 2008)

The following seems pretty straight-forward.  It is the selection page from RCI, to select an exchange.  I have left it unedited so y'all can see exactly what's on it, except to highlight the wording of the trading restriction:


Orange Lake's River Island  (#8881) 
Route 192W
8505 Irlo Bronson Memorial Highway Kissimmee , FL , 34747  USA 
407/239-0000 
www.orangelake.com 
members@GoGlobalAccess.com  Member Rating  

 Exchange Unit(s) Available

Unit Options Select  Unit Type  Max Occ/Privacy  Kitchen  Check-in Date  Check-out Date  
   1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  05/10/2009  05/17/2009  
   2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  05/22/2009  05/29/2009  
   1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  05/22/2009  05/29/2009  
   2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  05/30/2009  06/06/2009  
   1 Bedroom  4 / 2  Full  05/30/2009  06/06/2009  


Urgent Information 
GUEST REGISTRATION IS AT THE WEST VILLAGE CLUBHOUSE LOBBY. THE PERSON WHOSE NAME APPEARS ON THE EXCHANGE CONFIRMATIION OR GUEST CERTIFICATE MUST BE AT LEAST 21 YEARS OF AGE AND HAVE PHOTO ID. UNIT NUMBER ASSIGNED AT CHECK IN. GUESTS MAY NOT REQUEST A CHANGE IN PHASE/VILLAGE, UNIT PLACEMENT OR UP- GRADE. ALL UNITS ARE NON-SMOKING. $115 SECURITY DEPOSIT IS COLLECTED AT CHECK IN. DISNEY TICKETS & ACTIVITIES AVAILABLEON-SITE AT THE DISNEY PLANNING CENTER. RIVER ISLAND TUBE RENTAL FEE IS $7 SINGLE, $10 DOUBLE. *1 IN 3 YR RULE APPLIES ACROSS ALL ORANGE LAKE PROPERTIES-IF YOU HAVE TRAVELLED TO ANY ORANGE LAKE PROPERTY YOU CAN NOT RETURN UNTIL 3 FULL YRSHAVE PASSED- RESORTS INCLUDE 0670-8896-8897-5421-A493-A430. RULE APPLIES TO 'REG' EXCHANGES NOT EXTRA VACS/BW'S. OWNERS ARE EXCEMPT- VIOLATIONS WILL BE CANCELLED.*1BR UNITS HAVE SHOWERS AND NO TUBS AND HAVE TOASTER OVEN VS RANGE OVEN. 



gjw007 said:


> The problem with the misunderstanding with the 1-in-4 and 1-in-3 with OLCC is that you can find sources that state one or the other.  OLCC sales people have consistently told me 1-in-4 (I think I even have documentation from OLCC to that affect) but RCI treats it as a 1-in-3.  Since RCI does the exchanges, it is a 1-in-3.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 2, 2008)

So where's #8881?


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Darlene said:


> So where's #8881?



8881 is Orange Lake River Island.  All the other sections at the Orando resort are under Orange Lake West Village (0670).  In 2009, the West Village will broken into three separate resorts - West Village, North Village, and East Village.  So in 2009, Orange Lake in the Orlando area will consist of 4 resorts; West Village, East Village, North Village, and River Island.  As Jim noted, any changes will not be made at check in and any requests therefore need to be done with OLCC before arriving (probably within 2 weeks of arrival) but there is no guarantee that the requests will be met (standard response I get from other resorts that I have stayed at as well).


----------



## Darlene (Jun 2, 2008)

"RESORTS INCLUDE 0670-8896-8897-5421-A493-A430"

My point was #8881 is not in the 1 in 3 rule?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 2, 2008)

*(#A430) Is this a new Orange Lake Resort*

*
Orange Lake Vermont - Brownsville VT 05037  -  802/484-7711  *

Nestled in the New England countryside, this four-season resort is the perfect place to escape. A variety of amenities are offered through the Ascutney Mountain Resort


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 2, 2008)

Darlene..... yes RI is included in the 1 in 3 rule too.  It's this basic.....if you own at OL (orlando), you can make as many exchanges per year back into the property as you want too.

If you do not own there, you can only exchange into the orlando resort...regardless of which village, 1 time every 3 years.   So let's say you get an exchange into River Island.....that means you cannot get back on the property period.....via exchange for 3 more years.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, after next April we will not be with RCI.  I checked and the last time we stayed at OLCC was in November 2001!  Of course, then I will be trying to trade my weeks with II, which has it's own set of problems.  
Anyway, I goggled OLCC, and I can see how much it's grown.  It's a tough call.  I like that the North Village is near River Island, but the West Village is so close to the activites center.  We stayed in East Village last time.
Darlene


----------



## nanook (Jun 3, 2008)

We are going to OLCC in Oct.  Can anyone confirm the status of the refurbs in the west village?  We are an owner there and have stayed away from the west village for while to wait for the construction to be over.  On the phone today OLCC said that the west village is 90% complete.  

Question:  East village or west village?

thanks


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 3, 2008)

EAST VILLAGE, without a doubt.  We loved it there.  

Until the new pool is open in West Village - I still think East is best.  River Island in not far from East Village either.  I know it's closer to North Village but most people have a vehicle with them anyway.........so drive over!


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 3, 2008)

west village includes obviously the west village, the east village and the north village.  So if your exchange is for the west village your placement will be in any one of the 3 nanook.

If you don't mind staying in a 6 story building....the east village units or the tennis villa's in the west village are both very nice.   If you prefer to drive up to your unit...then a golf villa in the west village or a unit in the north village are your options.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 3, 2008)

How far ahead can you request a section with OLCC?  I still haven't decided, it seems that there are so many choices.  I think since I will have teens the Tennis VIllas by the activities center.  Did someone say the pool is gone there?
Darlene


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2008)

My take on why it is not listed is that the exchange selection was for RI, 8881, and the list was showing the other OL resorts, in addition to 8881.

Make sense?



Darlene said:


> "RESORTS INCLUDE 0670-8896-8897-5421-A493-A430"
> 
> My point was #8881 is not in the 1 in 3 rule?


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2008)

Making a request is a crapshoot.  Some report it helped, most say it didn't.  In our case we have never been given our request.



Darlene said:


> How far ahead can you request a section with OLCC?  I still haven't decided, it seems that there are so many choices.  I think since I will have teens the Tennis VIllas by the activities center.  Did someone say the pool is gone there?
> Darlene


----------



## Darlene (Jun 3, 2008)

I can understand as an exchanger that the owners should get first priority, but I always ask anyway  What's really sad is resorts like Sheraton Vistana that don't even treat their own owners well.  It's all about sales and rentals there.

And yes, that makes sense JLB.  Thanks for catching my question.
Darlene


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, the olympic size pool is gone and they are constructing a new pool which will be very nice and large.......but, if I understand right it will not be done until late summer.  (Correct me on that if I'm wrong)  However, the small pool in West Village is open at the band stage.  Nice pool, but rather small.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope it will be done by August.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Darlene said:


> I can understand as an exchanger that the owners should get first priority, but I always ask anyway  What's really sad is resorts like Sheraton Vistana that don't even treat their own owners well.  It's all about sales and rentals there.
> 
> And yes, that makes sense JLB.  Thanks for catching my question.
> Darlene



I believe that making a request is a crapshoot as well but if you don't make it, you won't get it so it never hurts.  I have spent the last week and 1/2 here.  The first week was an RCI Weeks internal exchange (last banked week from OLCC before I joined Global).  I called two weeks prior to my arrival to make a request that I stay in the same room as my Global request for my second week stay.  When I called, OLCC didn't have my information on the RCI exchange.  I did get a call back a few days later confirming that they have my RCI exchange reservation.  My request was made but I had also contacted Global Access (OLCC internal exchange program) with the request so I covered it from a couple different angles.  I have had requests made but not gotten as well in the past so I've experienced getting my requests and not getting my requests.  I also own at DVC and the same thing happens there so I don't find it unusual but it is always disappointing not getting your requests.


----------



## JLB (Jun 3, 2008)

Further regarding the request thing, an Iowa OLCC owner recently posted in another thread that they spend 15 weeks at OL, I believe consecutive.  When I met them last November, they said they had a contact in Reservations.  They said they had five, or maybe six consecutive weeks in their requested location, the Tennis Villas.

OTOH, information I posted in January 2004 that led to a major OL brouhahahahaha here of two Aussie families who had 5 consecutive weeks at OL, requested to be in the same units, but had to check out, kill a a few hours, then check back in every Saturday.

Funny, I referred them to TUG then, in the East Village hot tub, and not too long ago they showed up here, asking about OL, the angst having warn off.

As far as timing, OL works up their unit assignments each week, for that week, so sometime just before that is best.  What I was told each time I have tried is, "Talk to them when you check in."  In reality, that is too late, cuz the answer there is all units have been assigned and no exceptions can be made.

I have even witnessed owners requesting to be moved from their owned units, because they were not suitable, and being refused.

We have been fortunate; we have never gotten a bad unit.  But, then, the 3-bedroom units are all in nice locations, and relatively new, even if some need some soft good updates.  It's not like any of them are from a different era, needing to be gutted.


----------



## traceyjs (Jun 17, 2008)

We have just confirmed a week at the West Village for June 13 2009.  
Does that mean that we are getting the West Village, or a choice of West, North, or East.  I noticed that as of 2009 they will all be split up, but although our travel dates are 2009, it's still 2008.  

Can someone clear this up for me please?

Also, can I still request a village or area?  We will be with our daughters (10 and 12) and I know they would love the River Island pool, however they like to meet lots of kids too (especially other nationalities) and would enjoy the activities which seem to be at the West Village club house.  

Should we request River Island or the Tennis Villas?

Thanks


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 17, 2008)

traceyjs said:


> We have just confirmed a week at the West Village for June 13 2009.
> Does that mean that we are getting the West Village, or a choice of West, North, or East.  I noticed that as of 2009 they will all be split up, but although our travel dates are 2009, it's still 2008.
> 
> Can someone clear this up for me please?
> ...


All Orlando OLCC resorts in 2009 have their own code (currently only RI has it own code; the other three sections for 2008 are listed under OLCC West Village) so if you are listed for OLCC West Village in 2009, you will be in the original West Village.  You can still use all the facilities and there is a shuttle that your daughters can take to RI.  If you can get the Tennis Villas, you will right next to the hub of the activities in the West Village.


----------



## traceyjs (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## ctandrinokc (Jun 17, 2008)

Our family just got back from Orange Lake and we were there on an RCI exchange.  Of course, I asked to be in North Village or RI but was already assigned to East Village - the 87700 building.  The exchange was for a 2 bedroom and it was very nice.  It is very quiet over on the East village side and our building was right next to the pool.  I was very pleased with our unit.


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 18, 2008)

The new West Village pool should be open now.  It was scheduled to open Monday, the 16th.


----------



## myip (Jun 18, 2008)

timetraveler said:


> The new West Village pool should be open now.  It was scheduled to open Monday, the 16th.


Does the pool has any slides for kids?  Is all the villa be renovated in West Village by June 2009


----------



## snippet (Jun 23, 2008)

timetraveler said:


> The new West Village pool should be open now.  It was scheduled to open Monday, the 16th.



It wasn't open and we were there that week.  The smaller pool and the hot tub was open and it seemed sufficient for the crowds there.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 23, 2008)

snippet said:


> It wasn't open and we were there that week.  The smaller pool and the hot tub was open and it seemed sufficient for the crowds there.


I got a call from my GlobalAccess rep who told me the West Village pool is now open.  It was not open, except the stage pool and hot tub, when I was there a few weeks back.


----------

